
Ask HN: Why YC companies don't raise money after Demo day - jaypaulynice
Looking at this link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.seed-db.com&#x2F;accelerators&#x2F;view?acceleratorid=1011 a lot of companies seem to not raise any money beyond the initial 120k from YC...what&#x27;s the story behind these companies?  I would expect all of them to raise substantial money at least a few months after Demo Day...
======
tlb
Most pre-series-A funding isn't announced, so they don't appear in Crunchbase
or seed-db.

~~~
jaypaulynice
Sure, but you have the option of saying "Undisclosed" right? Seems like a lot
of startups use funding rounds for PR. I wanted to know if 120k is sustainable
for more than 6 months or these startups have something else going for
them...some could be profitable right away, but not half of all the
startups...

~~~
tlb
"Undisclosed" would be the answer for nearly every startup. All public
databases can do is add up the reported fundraising to provide a lower bound.

It's rare for a young startup to be profitable, but many have some revenue
which extends their runway.

Founders who live cheaply can stretch $120k well beyond 6 months. 24 months
isn't uncommon.

------
minimaxir
That is not a good expectation. _Most_ startups don't raise money, but
accelerators like YC improve the odds.

